# Kona Sutra



## gussington (24 Jan 2011)

Dear all,
I have just put in a (cancellable) order for a 2011 Kona Sutra as I love the look of it, but cannot find them in stock anywhere! I know of course the 2011 one is not out yet, but thought I might find a 2010 to try out.

Does anyone know a place that does/might have one in stock? I need a 53cm frame.

Alternatively, does anyone who lives anywhere near London have one that I could pop round and just sit on for a couple of minutes to reassure myself that I ahve got the right size ordered? I work on the Canal in Camden and an a canoeing coach and narrowboat skipper, so if someone can sort this then I am heppy to offer them a short trip on the canal for them and some friends to say thanks!

Or another alternative - can anyone recommend (as a last resort) any othe rbikes with very very similar geometry that I might find more easily and use to work out my size?

Any opinions info on my choice also appreciated!

Anyone......?


----------



## roundisland (25 Jan 2011)

When i was looking for a new bike Kona Sutra was on the top of my list. I read some great reviews about the later models. Due to my budget and a bargain Dawes Galaxy coming along I went with that. I am not disappointed in my choice, but I'm sure the Kona would have been a brilliant bike too.

Sorry I can't help any more.


----------



## Moodyman (25 Jan 2011)

Like Roundisland, when I was looking for a new bike about 18 months ago, the Sutra and the Galaxy were my final choices. I test rode both and decided on the Sutra.

The Galaxy was very comfortable though a little laid back, but the Sutra was comfortable and _lively_. It really encouraged one to go hard which is probably better for fast commutes.

I will say this, the Sutra geometry is smaller than other tourers like the Galaxy as it has origins in mountain biking. So a 60cms Sutra is more like a 58cm Galaxy.

In the end, I didn't get either as the Sutra had a 4-month wait and I needed a bike sooner. I got a flat barred road bike as most of cycling was, and still is, commuting.


----------



## aabradys (27 Jan 2011)

Is there much difference between the 2010 and 2011 sutra? I am thinking of buying one but not sure if there are significant changes!


----------



## looe (27 Jan 2011)

gussington said:


> Dear all,
> I have just put in a (cancellable) order for a 2011 Kona Sutra as I love the look of it, but cannot find them in stock anywhere! I know of course the 2011 one is not out yet, but thought I might find a 2010 to try out.
> 
> Does anyone know a place that does/might have one in stock? I need a 53cm frame.
> ...





http://www.rutlandcycling.com/26657/Kona-Sutra-2011---Road-Bike-.html


----------



## cnb (27 Jan 2011)

I have a 54cm sutra 2010 (the brown one).. I'm 5'8" and find it to be a good fit.. other bikes in the 54 cm size are too big for me, so try before you buy.... I got mine for £750 new,which i thought was a good deal..its a good comfortable bike and i would give it the thumbs up for anyone interested in getting one.. Only downside is its a heavy old beast but rides really well...Check out the review on the "road cc" website and also in cycling active...


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Jan 2011)

Looks good - been looking for a tourer with a heavily sloping tube. Can't understand why there aren't more

But it has drops - not sure I could get used to.

Anyone got any views on its use of disc brakes for a tourer? I gather it also has canti studs on the front but not on the back so any real disaster on tour and wouldn't continuing be a bit hard?


----------



## upsidedown (27 Jan 2011)

If you can stretch to it the Salsa Vaya is a great looking disc braked tourer.


----------



## HelenD123 (27 Jan 2011)

Blue Hills said:


> Anyone got any views on its use of disc brakes for a tourer? I gather it also has canti studs on the front but not on the back so any real disaster on tour and wouldn't continuing be a bit hard?



My cantilever brakes wore out my rear rim after only 3000 miles. The guy who fixed it said he'd seen the same happen to so many tourers that he was now convinced that disc brakes were a good idea for touring bikes.


----------



## vsmith1 (28 Jan 2011)

I've got a reserved (hands-off!) 2011 Sutra, and I'm just waiting for my Cyclescheme voucher to come through then I'lll have my Sutra (mine all mine). I did consider the Surly Long Haul Trucker and the Dawes Horizon. But the thought of disk brakes, the limit of £1000 put paid to other ideas like a Galaxy, Salsa Vaya, etc. As a MTB rider who got disk brakes in the early days and have stayed with them ever since, they are a great thing. That was one thing that put me off the Surly. In my MTB experience carrying some spare brake pads for a disk are easy and they last much longer, don't wear out the rims. And even on an MTB when a spoke broke, the bike was still ridable. I doubt that I would do the same on a tourer.


----------



## Roadkill (28 Jan 2011)

I've just bought this one: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180618029803&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I think I may have got a bargain...

Planning to ride it from Santander to St Malo in July and hopefully a few weekends beforehand.

Will post more when it arrives.


----------



## vsmith1 (4 Feb 2011)

I got my Sutra yesterday. To my surprise the front wheel does not have a QR but a allen key bolt. I also found that it had a Tortec front rack rather than the one usually supplied - I think the Tortec is better. So I am happy, of course the day after we have winds so strong that even going out for a walk will be difficult.

Now need to add some bits: bottle cages, new pedals, cycle computer, fitting a pump, lights, etc.

More tweaks: saddle height, saddle front & back; lube to drivetrain; frame protectors on rubbing points etc.


----------



## HelenD123 (4 Feb 2011)

vsmith1 said:


> I got my Sutra yesterday. To my surprise the front wheel does not have a QR but a allen key bolt. I also found that it had a Tortec front rack rather than the one usually supplied - I think the Tortec is better. So I am happy, of course the day after we have winds so strong that even going out for a walk will be difficult.
> 
> Now need to add some bits: bottle cages, new pedals, cycle computer, fitting a pump, lights, etc.
> 
> More tweaks: saddle height, saddle front & back; lube to drivetrain; frame protectors on rubbing points etc.



If it's got a brand new chain on don't lube it. Whatever they put on at the factory is very effective and I was told just to run mine until it squeaked before lubing it myself. I think it lasted about 700km of touring before needing lubing.

Have fun!


----------



## gussington (4 Feb 2011)

Have now re-ordered my Sutra from a different (and very helpful) shop. After every other shop telling me that I couldn't get near one until April - these guys sorted out a sample on so I now know how fantastic it is - and that it fits me of course.

Shop is calle Micycle and is in Islington. Would happily recommend them to anyone who (like me) feels that other bike shops they have used are lacking a certain something!

Gotta wait for 1st week of April now before I get it, but already planning my first couple of tours!


----------



## Roadkill (4 Feb 2011)

Mine arrived today and I only managed a couple of miles after assembly

It made me smile, which is the first (and most important) test of a new bike... It's heavy (or solid) and this translates into a feeling of real momentum once you're up to speed.

Liking the brakes and the shifters paricularly the one for the front mech that is friction alone.... great the get back to changing by feel!

I wasn't too keen on the saddle so I fitted a Brooks B17 which feels better. The rest of it I'll keep as stock until I know better.

This takes my bike count to 6 but I have a feeling that this one will be used for more than just expeditions...


----------



## gussington (5 Feb 2011)

How did you get one so early? Every single bike shop I have tried has said 1st week of April earliest!

Lovely bike - and I've asked a friend who works in a bike shop to get me a Brooks B17 too. Glad to hear that other bits work well - can't wait now!


----------



## Roadkill (5 Feb 2011)

I saw it on Ebay - seller said it was a US import.. I suspect that it was from a show

Did a 25 mile round trip to the shops today and I love it. I'm going to write my first thoughts and some pics on our blog tomorrow, will post a link.

If you're ever passing through South Perthshire you're welcome to take it for a ride.


----------



## gussington (5 Feb 2011)

Very kind offer - thank you. Will hopefully have mine 1st week April - but if I'm passing through South Perthshire in years to come I'll get you to tell me where to ride it there!

First 'decent' bike I've ever invested in this, so basically hoping it will be the go anywhere, do anything bullet proof bit of fun that I've been looking for!


----------



## vsmith1 (7 Feb 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> If it's got a brand new chain on don't lube it. Whatever they put on at the factory is very effective and I was told just to run mine until it squeaked before lubing it myself. I think it lasted about 700km of touring before needing lubing.
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks for that piece of info about the lube. I have put on cycle computer but I am waiting for the speed sensor to arrive. Rear rack Cat Eye bracket put on.


----------



## snowy10 (7 Feb 2011)

I think disc brakes are great for touring bikes because they last longer, they work better in the wet-mud, taking spare discs and replacing them is easy and if you buckle the wheel it does not rub on the rim. I got told by a frame builder that the head tube for a disc bike has to be longer and stronger because the braking point is lower down the wheel and it puts more pressure on the head tube. So, the frame has to be built for discs.


----------



## Roadkill (7 Feb 2011)

Wrote some first thoughts and added a few pics.

It's here if you're interested: http://www.bicycles.org.uk/blog


----------



## gussington (9 Feb 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Wrote some first thoughts and added a few pics.
> 
> It's here if you're interested: http://www.bicycles.org.uk/blog




Lovely review - can't wait to get mine though so it did make me a bit jealous!

Thinking of putting a Brooks B17 special on mine. Can I ask why you went with the narrow? Just never bought a saddle before - and they are a hard thing to buy as you can't try them out! Any advice would be useful.


----------



## Jim_Noir (11 Feb 2011)

I've been thinking of getting one for my commute and out on long rides on paths etc.


----------



## Roadkill (11 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the kind words.

I went with the narrow because it was cheap.... not a very good reason but luckily it is perfect.

I have a Fizik Arione which is also great and the B17 narrow is still wider.

Racked up another 100 miles since the review and I like it more and more.


----------



## gussington (1 Mar 2011)

Still waiting for my bloody Cyclescheme voucher to arrive - thena bit of a wait until the bike is in stock!

Really looking forward to gettign it now and determined to do some more serious miles this year!


----------



## aabradys (1 Mar 2011)

I'm waiting on my voucher and I've got a 2010 sutra put aside so as soon as the voucher arrives the bike is there for me!! Looking forward to getting my new bike.


----------



## Ajay (1 Mar 2011)

Hi, I'm going to order a Sutra, but I'm not 100% about whether to go for 59 or 61cm. As nobody has any stock I've not been able to test. I'm just under 6'2" and my road bike is a 58 with seat pin not far from max. So I'm erring toward the 61cm, with the sloping top tube I was told to go up a size.
Does anyone have any feedback on the larger sizes for reach / adjustment etc?


----------



## gussington (2 Mar 2011)

aabradys said:


> I'm waiting on my voucher and I've got a 2010 sutra put aside so as soon as the voucher arrives the bike is there for me!! Looking forward to getting my new bike.



Did you get a good discount on the 2010 then?


----------



## Moodyman (2 Mar 2011)

Ajay said:


> Hi, I'm going to order a Sutra, *but I'm not 100% about whether to go for 59 or 61cm*. As nobody has any stock I've not been able to test. I'm just under 6'2" and my road bike is a 58 with seat pin not far from max. So I'm erring toward the 61cm, with the sloping top tube I was told to go up a size.
> Does anyone have any feedback on the larger sizes for reach / adjustment etc?



I'm also a 58cm road bike size, and I fitted the 60cm 2010 Sutra.

The Kona is a more compact frame than regular tourers (say Galaxy). Lovely bike, but due to other factors I didn't buy it in the end.


----------



## cnb (2 Mar 2011)

regarding the size of bike required. I logged into the kona site and read the advice given to other prospective buyers... PS I normally ride a 52 road bike and ended up with a 54cm sutra..lovely bike just a little weighty...


----------



## gussington (18 Mar 2011)

Now got mine finally from the shop! Went for the sample one they had in and got a bit of a discount.

Only slightly strange thing that I have noticed so far, is that even though it has 3 attachment points you can only attach one drinks bottle! The one on the vertical tube is obstructed by the front mech, the one underneath has very little clearance because of the wheel - so the only place is the lower sloping tube. Does seem a tiny bit of an oversite for a bike that is clearly all about touring, especially considering that I have no trouble travelling with 2 bottles on my hybrid!


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Mar 2011)

gussington said:


> Now got mine finally from the shop! Went for the sample one they had in and got a bit of a discount.
> 
> Only slightly strange thing that I have noticed so far, is that even though it has 3 attachment points you can only attach one drinks bottle! The one on the vertical tube is obstructed by the front mech, the one underneath has very little clearance because of the wheel - so the only place is the lower sloping tube. Does seem a tiny bit of an oversite for a bike that is clearly all about touring, especially considering that I have no trouble travelling with 2 bottles on my hybrid!




I can't get a bottle in the cage under the downtube on my Ultra Galaxy because there's not enough clearance with the front wheel. The only thing I can get in there is a jar of peanut butter. It's been quite a talking point!


----------



## cnb (19 Mar 2011)

I have a 54cm sutra and use spacers to fit the bottle cage on the seat tube... If you check out different cages you should get one to fit...


----------



## gussington (22 Mar 2011)

Got another one on with some washers - plus the pump bracket on the bottom! Now ordered a Arkel Tailrider Trunk bag - and will fionally be able to venture out for long days cycling without a bloody pannier! Really looking forward to upping the mileage on this lovely bike.


----------



## moralcrusader (24 Mar 2011)

Pleased to hear good things about these, very keen on getting one when they come into stock at Evans (Ride2Work). They're better value through Ashcycles.com at the moment though.


----------



## Ajay (24 Mar 2011)

Just had my back order cancelled (With Triton Cycles) saying that the importer has lost the rights to Kona in the uk. Great!
I'll be calling Evans in the morning to see what they say...


----------



## ComedyPilot (27 Mar 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> I can't get a bottle in the cage under the downtube on my Ultra Galaxy because there's not enough clearance with the front wheel. *The only thing I can get in there is a jar of peanut butter.* It's been quite a talking point!


----------



## Ajay (7 Apr 2011)

Ajay said:


> Just had my back order cancelled (With Triton Cycles) saying that the importer has lost the rights to Kona in the uk. Great!
> I'll be calling Evans in the morning to see what they say...



Mine arrived today (Triton came up with the goods after I contacted the importer)
Wow, what a beast, can't wait to get out on it on saturday


----------

